# CTC breakdown / cost of living in Jo'burg



## manutd fan (Aug 21, 2010)

hi there,

firstly apologies if covered extensively elsewhere but i searched and only got a couple of posts referring to it.
i am in the running for a job in jo'burg, bit of an ideal role and the lifestlye attracts and we have family there too (I am absolutely aware of the risks etc, this post is not looking for advice as to how wise etc).
it will be me, wife (teacher but not looking to work for a couple of years) and 2 kids, one 3 and one a few months old. (for info as i think healthcare is important)

job is in jo-burg so cost of living relatively high.

now how do i breakdown what is referred to as cost to company salary of R750k, eg personal tax, healthcare etc. what kind of take home does this lead to? as its not yet an offer now is the time to see if i need to try to push it higher etc.

looking at posts would be reasonable but not exceptional standard of living, does this seem logical to those more familiar with SA?

thanks
chris


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

manutd fan said:


> hi there,
> 
> firstly apologies if covered extensively elsewhere but i searched and only got a couple of posts referring to it.
> i am in the running for a job in jo'burg, bit of an ideal role and the lifestlye attracts and we have family there too (I am absolutely aware of the risks etc, this post is not looking for advice as to how wise etc).
> ...


Chris, generally speaking, you should be able to live quite comfortable with $750k. It all depends on whether you plan to rent, buy, what areas you wish to live in etc. Google rental companies in Joburg to get an idea.


----------



## Thebie (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Chris

Depending on your type of healthcare/medical aid option, you should be looking at taking home R30,000 to R40,000 per month.

Just to break it down, PAYE - (Income tax) is high, I am not sure how it would work out, seeing that you will be an expat, medical aid could be about R5500 for your family - i.e. Discovery an option used by many high earners. Provident Fund/Pension Fund normally is about 7% contribution from your side and another 7% contribution from your employer.

You could ask the company to break-down for you, they should be able to.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

750K is quite a good package, you can have good life style with that...


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Chris,

750K should get you by but saving loads and having a millionaire lifestyle is not possible on that. You should get a nice 3/4 bed house in secure area, 2 cars, medical etc and 2 restaurant outings a month as well as other outings and breakaways etc.

ps... this could all be BS because I am a Liverpool supporter... then again would I lie to you


----------



## marieannetta (Mar 22, 2010)

I agree with Thebie. R62 500 per month is a fair salary. Once your company breaks it down, you'll know your take home pay.

Usually your company will pay half your medical and pension contributions - both are tax deductible, and you can negotiate with your company as to exactly what you want covered in your medical aid. Routine dentist and doctor visits should not be covered - rather pay for those directly, per visit. Raise any concerns with your company. Businesses that are hiring foreigners know that they are coming from a different background and that there will be lots of questions. Also, SA corporations will do a great deal to make sure you have all the data.

Generally, in Jo'burg.
Eating out is reasonable, unless you go to a table-clothed, Maître d' type establishment, which would be quite a feat with a three-year-old If you're from the UK you'll be glad to know that Woolworths has gorgeous take-home meals, fresh organic fruit and veg, and they are all in middle-to-upmarket areas. 

Your family that are here can guide you on just about everything else.


----------

